#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  حنان العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر .. ألف ألف مبروووووووك

## بنت مصر

*يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت الحبيبة الرقيقة



حنــان


حنــان


حنــان


حنــان







بمنحها لقب العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر




تكريما لها ولجهودها المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر*

----------


## ابن البلد

ألف مبروك حنان
 ::  ::  :: 
 ::  :: 
 ::

----------


## bedo_ic

الاخت الغالية ....   حنان .....
الف الف الف مبروك ....  وانتى تستاهلى كل خير انسانة ذو نشاط  واضح وملموس
واخت غاليه علينا كلنا..
اجمل تحياتى لك ... وتحصلى على كل ما تتمنية باذن الله الماجستير والدكتوراة
 :f2:

----------


## وردة النيل

:f2:   :f2:  الف الف مبروك يا دكتورة بجد تستاهلى فعلا انك تكون العضوة المثاليه ده كفايه بس موضوع ماذا لوتاملات بجد ماشا ءالله عليكى وانت اخت محبوبه من الجميع وتستاهلى كل خير وربنا يكرمك ان شا ءالله ونعملك حفل  حصولك على الماجستير والدكتوراة كمان ان شاء الله  وربنا يكرمك ديما وتفضلى منورنا بمواضيعك ديما  ان شا ء الله من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* ألف مبروك يا حنان ..

و دايما كده و على طول متميزه و تتحفينا دايماً بمواضيعك و مشاركاتك الفعاله .

الحقيقه التكريم ده أبسط بكتير من اللي يوفي حقك ..



و أتمنى ليكي التميز في الحياه كلها

 



*

----------


## ميامين

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااالف مبروك اختي وان شاء الله للأمام والله يوفقك ويوفق جميع الاعضاء والمشرفين والقائمين على الموقع 
                                       الف مبروك

----------


## ميمة اسلام

الف الف مبروك يا حنان 
تستحقية بجد 
مثالية ورقيقة اوي

----------


## R17E

:f2:  

الف الف مبروك 

و إختيار موفق بإذن الله

المهم 

هاتعزمونا علي إيه  :Cool:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

[frame="9 70"][frame="2 70"]













شكرا يابسنت على حسن الاختيــــــــــــــــار

الف الف الف مليون مبروك ياحنان انا فعلا مش عارف اقلك ايه ربنا يوفقك دايما وفعلا اختيار جميل لانسانه جميله ورقيقة زيك 

اخوك احمـــد
[/frame][/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="7 80"] :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:   :hey:  

10000000000000000000 مبروك يا حنان انتي بجد انسانه هايله وتستاهلي كل خير ويا رب عقبال متحققي كل احلامك وربنا يجعل ايامك كلها سعاده وفرح








[/frame]

----------


## جوليا

*الف الف مبرووووووووووك يا حنان
تستاهليها عن جدارة   

و مع خالص امنياتى و تحياتى* 
وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم والترقى

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن اللرحيم
مبروك يا حنان على التكريم فانتى تستحقى الكريم
فانتِ تسحقى التكريم والشكر على الكثير على مجهودك واخلاقك العالية وافادتك للجميع وارائك الرائعة 
شكرا لكِ يا حنان على انك بيننا واتمنى ان نظل اخوات فى الله دائما
وبارك الله لكِ فى كل ما تفعلينه وجزاكِ خير الجزاء 

*

----------


## رشا

اختيار موفق 
الف مبروك يا حنان  :M (12):   :M (11):

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]الف مبروووووووووووك اختي حنان [/grade]
 ::   ::

----------


## الأزهري المصري

ألف مبروووووووووووووك  ::

----------


## الصعيدي

[frame="2 80"]
*الدكتورة حنان   نونا سابقا

  ألف مليون مبروك  

وتستحقي ميداليات مش ميدالية واحدة

لحسن خلقك

وجمال موضوعاتك

ومشاركاتك وتعليقاتك القيمة

فعلا انتي مكسب كبير للمنتدى

وألف مبروك

   
*[/frame]

----------


## سومه

الف مبروك حنان :hey:   :4:  
انتى تستاهلى كل خير
شكرا بنت مصر اختيار موفق :y:  
 ::   ::

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="10 80"]مبروك يا سيادة الدكتورة  :4:  

الف مبروك يا نونا عضوة مثالية 

و عقبال ما نباركلك علي الدكتوراه 



في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*        
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك

     
حــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــنان


     

انتى تستاهلي كل خير 

حنين*

----------


## nour2005

[frame="12 10"]

الف مبروك يا حنان 
تستاهلي اللقب بجدارة 
ودائما باذن الله معانا 
متميزة ومتالقة 
وعقبال الماجستير والدكتوراه اطيب الامنيات بالتقدم والنجاح الدائم



[/frame]

----------


## saladino

*مليووون مبيرووووك
ياحنااان

شكرا لبسنت على الخبر الجميل ولإدارة المنتدى على حسن الأختيار

بالتوفيق الدائم وتكونى متالقة بمشاركاتك الرائعة*

----------


## a_leader

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]ألف مبروك[/grade]

----------


## بنت مصر

على فكرة يا جماعة فعلا حنان 
تستحق كل الميداليات مش ميدالية واحدة
وانا مش هاقول أكتر من كده عشان صفحات 
المنتدى كلها مش هتكفي كل كلمات الثناء والشكر ليها

لكن عاوزة أقول للأمانة ان الاختيار مش اختياري أنا لوحدى
لكن كل المشرفين أجمعوا وبصموا بالعشرة ليها في التصويت للعضو المميز

فحنان مميزة بشهادة أكتر من 35 مشرف ومشرفة
وانا واثقة اننا لو سألنا كل الاعضاء برضه ما كانوش هيختاروا الا
*حنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان*

----------


## بحر الإسكندرية

*  ألف مبروك يا حنان على اللقب * 

بجد تستحقيه بجدارة و فخر لينا و للمنتدى بوجودك معانا و بينا 

ان شاء الله من تقدم إلى تقدم و من نشاط إلى نشاط 

ألف مبروك  :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

الف الف مبروك يا حنان
انتي فعلا عضوة متميزة بارائك الجميلة الصائبة في جميع المجالات
ان شاء الله تفضلي دائما متميزة
ومن تقدم الي تقدم
وعقبال ما نبارك لكي علي الدكتوراة ان شاء الله

----------


## محمود زايد

*السلام عليكم 
الف مبروك ياحنان والله تستاهلى كل خير 
والحقيقه مجهودك وتميزك بارائك وموضوعاتك واضح جدا فى المنتدى  
بالتوفيق لكى دائما ويارب منورة المنتدى على طول*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

تهنئتي وتحياتي وتقديري ....
تقدير وتكريم واجب من الإدارة على مجهودك وتواجدك الفعال المتميز
دمت بود
 :f2:

----------


## عـزالديـن

أختنا الكريمة
حــنان
الف ألف ألف مبروك التكريم والتميز الذى تستحقينه 

من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*ألف مليون  مبروووووووك يا حنان   ..ألف مليون مبروك  لينا .. قبل ما يكون ليكى .. لأنك فعلا تستحقى التكريم  .. وتستحقى تكونى نموذج متميز.. وعضوه مثاليه لنا جميعا ...و فعلا وزى ما قالت الاخت الكريمه بسنت .. لو كان فيه تصويت من جانب الاعضاء ..  الاغلبيه الساحقه من جماهير المنتدى الغفيره  كانت حتختارك بإذن الله .. ومش غريب أبدا إجماع الاخوه المشرفين والمشرفات الافاضل على منحك ميدالية التكريم 

مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى لشخصك الكريم


خوكى

توت*

----------


## نوسة

[frame="4 80"] ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::  

*حنان* 

*الف مبروك التميز فأنتى بحق عضوة متميزة* 




*تحياتى اليك*[/frame]

----------


## Abdou Basha

[grade="FFFFFF FFFFFF FFFFFF FFFFFF"]إنتي فيييييين يا نونا..

مبروك :hey:  

إنتي تستحقي أكتر من كده كمان 

ربنا يوفقك يااااااااا

عضوة يا مميزة[/grade]

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

الف مليون مبروك يا حنان

وتستحقيها وعن جدارة يا جميل 

ربنا يكرمك يارب ويوفقك وتكونى دايما متميزة فى حياتك كلها

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ديدي

[frame="7 80"]الف الف الف مبروك يا حنان
انتى انسانة جميلة ورائعة وتستاهلى كل خير يا حبيبتى
بالتوفيق دايما يارب ::h::  
[/frame]

----------


## حنـــــان

الواحد يبتدي منين ويقول ايه لما يلاقي 30 تهنئة في الموضوع ده؟
فرحتوني جدا
أشكركم جميعا شكر مالوش حدود

بنت مصر
صورة التهنئة دي جميلة جدا وبذلتي فيها أكيد مجهود... ذوقها حلو... حاحتفظ بيها عالكمبيوتر عشان ماتتوهش مني
كل الشكل على المجهود... وعلى الميدالية  :: 

ابن البلد
الله يبارك فيك يا أحمد

bedo_ic
الله يبارك فيك
أشكرك عالمجاملة الرقيقة والدعوة الجميلة

وردة النيل
أنا سعيدة جدا ان موضوع تأملات في زحام الأيام عاجبك ويا رب دايما نتقابل فيه
أشكرك على الكلام الرقيق وربنا يبارك فيكي

هشام نصار
اولا... الشكل ده  تحفة!
ربنا يخليك يا هشام... شكرا عالكلام الجميل

ميامين
الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم أشكرك على الحضور والتهنئة

ميمة اسلام
الله يبارك فيكي شكرا يا ميمة

يراع
الله يبارك فيك
العزومة بقى عند بسنت  :Eat:  

زيزو
ايه الصور الجميلة دي
والكلام الأجمل
ربنا يكرمك دايما يا أحمد انت من الناس اللي باعزهم جدا لطيبتك وأخلاقك العالية
بالتوفيق دايما

malkro7y
شكرا يا ملك الله يبارك فيكي... تسملي عالكلام الجميل

جوليا
أنا سعيدة جدا بتواجدك ومع اننا مش بنتعامل كتير في المنتدى الا اني باعزك قوي
الله يبارك فيكي وكل الشكر عالتهنئة

بسمة أمل
الله يبارك فيكي يا بسمة
كلامك أسعدني
وان شاء الله نفضل كلنا هنا سوا  :: 

رشا
الله يبارك فيكي ويكرمك

free_bird
الله يبارك فيكي أختي الكريمة

الأزهري المصري
الله يبارك فيك  :: 

الصعيدي
معنديش مانع لو في مداليات تانية اهوه أشيل عنكوا الحمل انت عارف انا خدومة قد ايه!
الله يبارك فيك يا أستاذ محمد وشكرا عالكلام الجميل

سومة
تسلمي يا سومة الله يبارك فيكي

بوكي بوكي
ربنا يخليكي يا بوكي... كفاية عليا الماجستير بس أخلصه ياااا رب!
الله يبارك فيكي تسلمي على وجودك هنا

زهرة الحنين
كل الشكر يا حنين
الله يبارك فيكي

نور الغالية
والله انتي وحشاني ونفسي نتكلم أكتر
أشكرك عالكلام الرقيق واللؤلؤة  :: 
الله يبارك فيكي

saladino
الله يبارك فيك يا رب
شكرا يا سلادينو عالكلام الجميل

just_killer
الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على شهادة التقدير

بسنت
عودتك وكلامك أسعدني
وباشكر كل المشرفين على اختيارهم واتمنى دايما أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع
كل الشكر

بحر الإسكندرية
أشكرك كلامك أسعدني جدا
أنا اللي لي الفخر اني انتمي لمنتدانا الرائع
شكرا والله يبارك فيك

أم أحمد
أم أحمد  :;): 
شكراعلى وجودك هنا وكلامك الجميل
بلااااش الدكتوراه.. خلينا في الماجستير الله يخليكي لأحسن كده عبال ماخلص اكون طلعت عالمعاش :: 

محمود زايد
المنتدى منور بيكم يا محمود
أشكرك عالكلام الجميل والله يبارك فيك

Dragon Shadow
متشكرة قوي يا أستاذ ابراهيم
أجمل شئ لما الانسان يحس ان اللي حواليه بيحبوه وبيقدروه

عز الدين
أنا في منتهى السعادة لوجودك هنا
أشكرك عالتهنئة
الله يبارك فيك

عصفور الشعر
معلش أخدت الميدالية منك بس لايقة عليا مش كده؟  :: 
كلامك شهادة أعتز بيها يا محمود
كل الشكر والله يبارك فيك ويكرمك

نوسة
شكرا يا نوسة الله يبارك فيكي

Abdou Basha
أنا هنا اهوه مش بابعد كتير  :: 
أشكرك يا عبد الرحمن عالمجاملة والدعوة الجميلة
الله يبارك فيك

دكتورة نسيبة
الله يبارك فيكي يا ميرا
شكرا وتسلمي لي عالدعوة الجملية دي

ديدي
الله يبارك فيكي يا ديدي
انتي الأجمل دايما
شكرا على كلامك الجميل

----------


## osha

انني بالأصالة عن نفسي وبالانابة عن ناس كثير أقولها بل وأعلنها أننا إذ نهنئ فإنما نهنئ أنفسنا  
هنيئا لنا وجودك بيننا أيتها الطبيبة النابغة والصديقة المثالية

حلوين حتتين العربي دول ::$:  
اصلي قلت بما اني جاية متأخرة - أقول كلمتين شداد :Love:  
عامة يا حنان انا الوحيدة اللي مش حاقدر أوفيك حقك في الكلام لانك تستاهلي عندي أكثر من كلمات أكتبها.
انت أخذت لقب صديقة مثالية عندي من زماااااااااااان بس كويس ان بسنت حطت لك صورة حلوة عشان انا خيبة في الحاجات دي ::k::  
طبعا عاوزة كارت 
عندك حل من 2 - تعملي كارت شيك على ذوقك وتحطيه باسمي :Smart:  
أو هاتي رقم حساب البنك في سويسرا احولك 4 دولار قيمة الكارت على هناك  ::evil::

----------


## حنـــــان

osha

من غير الكلمتين الشداد انتي مجيك بس كفاية.
أنا عارفه ان الموقع كان مش راضي يشتغل معاكي كويس امبارح.

في صداقات ومشاعر يا رشا... مافيش كلام في الدنيا ممكن يوفيها حقها... ولو كان من أعظم الشعراء.

الكارت لو عملته حيطلع طبعا شيك جدا بس بما اني باحب المفاجأت... وانتي شكلك مش ناويه تعملي لي واحد  ::sorry::   يبقى أفضل فعلا آخد حقي ناشف  ::   ورقم الحساب حيكون عندك هوا.

أشكرك عالتهنئة ربنا يخليكي ليا  :l2:

----------


## yasser82

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## ظافر

ونعم الاختيار 

عضوه مميزه بمواضيعها وحضورها وتفاعلها 

لم اتواجد بينكم الا من ايام ووجدت ذلك ولمسته 

فبحق تستحق ان تكون حنان العضوه المميزه 

فالف مبرووووك يا حنان وبالتوفيق والي الامام

----------


## Amira

*        
ألــــــــف مبروك يا نونة *

----------


## حنـــــان

ياسر

ظافر

أميرة

الله يبارك فيكم.
أشكركم على الكلام الرقيق والتهنئة.

----------


## عـزالديـن

> *انني بالأصالة عن نفسي وبالانابة عن ناس كثير أقولها وبأعلى صوت بل وأعلنها مدوية فى كل أرجاء الأمة العربية بل فى العالم أجمع أننا إذ نهنئ فإنما نهنئ أنفسنا*


*أنا سمعت الكلام ده من قبل فى خطبة إفتتاح مؤتمر قمة وزراء الخارجية العرب التسعمائة وخمسة وخمسون  
ولكن التجديد فيها فى هذه الجملة ( وبالانابة عن ناس كثير )  
وكان الأصل فيها ( وبالإنابة عن الكثيرين )  
ألف شـكر على الخطبة*

----------


## osha

> *أنا سمعت الكلام ده من قبل فى خطبة إفتتاح مؤتمر قمة وزراء الخارجية العرب التسعمائة وخمسة وخمسون  
> ولكن التجديد فيها فى هذه الجملة ( وبالانابة عن ناس كثير )  
> وكان الأصل فيها ( وبالإنابة عن الكثيرين )  
> ألف شـكر على الخطبة*


المؤتمر كان رقم تسعمائة خمس وأربعون مش وخمسون 
مش عاوزين لخبطة لو سمحت في الأرقام :;):  
 :f2:  

وإننا إذ نأسف لهذا الخطأ اللغوي الفادح فإننا نرجو قبول الاعتذار والسماح هذه المرة فقط  ::rolleyes::  
في حالة التكرار اطالب بعرضي على لجنة متخصصة من الأمم المتحدة لبحث الوضع :gp:

----------


## daria

يا سيدي يا سيدي
حنان بقى والميدالية وكدة

كنت عايزة اسجلك زغرودة بصوتي بس اتكسفت ... عموما المناسبات جاية كتير ان شاء الله

مش عارفة ازاي يا حنان انتي خدتي الميدالية دلوقتي 

كان المفروض من زمان حقيقي

وطبعا انتي عارفة ان ماليش في حوار المجاملات دة 

مبروك عليكي يا حنان 
وحتدفيكي بقى شهر 
قضي شهر حلو بقى 



وعايزاكي تلفي المنتدى كله بيها 

انتي من الناس اللى بحب اقرأ ردودهم " بس اما بتردي اكتر من 4 اسطر " 
المرات النادرة دي 
احم احم
شكلى قربت اعك

طب اتكل على الله انا بقى 
ومبروك تاني
ولولولولوولوي 

إيمان

----------


## الحب النضار

*ما سمعناش حاجة عن الموضوع ده ولا الميدالية يا حنان
عموما الف الف مبروك وتستاهلي اكتر من كده
والتعليقات الجميلة دي كلها من غير ما يشوفوا انت بتتعبي ازاي في الموضوع في البيت
ولا بتعملي فينا ايه
امال لو شافوا حيقولوا ايه
حيكتبوا قصائد شعر اكيد
الف مبرووووووووووووك
تاني*

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::  
 ::  
 ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## حسام عمر

> ألف مبروك
> drawGradient()


الف الف مبروك يا حنان

انتى تستحقين التكريم بكل جداره



تهاني القلبيه للمدليا على تشرفها بكى



واتمنى لكى دائم التوفيق والصلاح

----------


## الصاعق

الف مليون مبروك يا حنان 

بدون مجاملة تستحقي التكريم . فانت من اكثر العضوات تميزاً على المستوى الفكري والإجتماعي ايضاً في المنتدى . فضلاً عن إيجابيتك الواضحة في التعامل مع القضايا المطروحة وتحرى مصادر المعلومات .

اعتبرك واجهة مشرفة لعضوات المنتدى

 :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

الف الـــــــــــف مبروك اختي العزيزة حنان 
وانت بالفعل تستاهلي التكريم وزيادة ...  :y:  
لانك انسانه جميلة و مجدة ومتميزة دايما 
وياااارب بالتوفيق دايما ...
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*مبروك على ميدالية التميز إسم حنان 
حنان إنت فعلا تستحقى كل خير
لإنك متميزة جدا فى كل شيء
فى موضوعاتك
وفى ردودك
وفى متابعتك 
وفى وجهة نظرك المستقلة جدا والمتميزة جدا
أنا باحترمك جدا جدا
وبأفرح جدا لما أشوف ردودك 
وبتعجبنى كل موضوعاتك
شكرا لك يا حنان على كل ما قدمتيه للمنتدى من تفاعل وإثراء فى الفترة الماضية
وإن شاء الله دائما نراك متقدمة ومزدهرة
وكل التحية القلبية من مودة وإعزاز وتقدير لشخصك يا أختى الغالية*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

ألف ألف مبرووووووووووووك ليكي يادكتورة
والله فعلا تستحقيها بجدارة
ودايما يارب في تقدم

----------


## حنـــــان

داريا



> كان المفروض من زمان حقيقي
> وحتدفيكي بقى شهر


متشكرة قوي عالكلام الجميل ده يا داريا.

انما لازم أقول ان الدفا الحقيقي بيبنع من وجودي بين ناس روحبوا بي وبادلوني الاحترام والتقدير وعطوني أشياء كنت فعلا محتاجاها عشان أحسن بألفه وتواصل بين عقول ومشاعر مصرية... وده كان شئ زي مانتي عارفه محتاجاه بعد سنين بعيد عن مصر.
الميدالية حتقعد شهر يا داريا واللي حيفضل هيه الروح الجميل اللي جذبتني الى المنتدى وفضلت عشانها السنة اللي فاتت دي... وحافضل لسنوات جايه كتير ان شاء الله.

شكرا يا داريا والله يبارك فيكي  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

الحب النضار




> ولا بتعملي فينا ايه


ايه ده!  ::rolleyes::  أنا مش باعمل فيكوا حاجة ده انا حمل وديع وطيبة خالص  ::$:   ::mazika2::  




> ما سمعناش حاجة عن الموضوع ده ولا الميدالية يا حنان


مانا قلت كان عيد ميلادك بقى وعشان ماكولش الجو والكلام ده
انما لو عايزه تجيبي لي هدية أنا معنديش مانع البتة
أو يعني عشان ماتعبكيش اديني الهدايا اللي جات لك وخلاص  :69:

----------


## حنـــــان

حسام عمر
متشكرة قوي عالكلام الجميل يا حسام
الله يبارك فيك

الصاعق
رأي يسعدني من انسان أحترمه
كل الشكر يا أحمد
الله يبارك فيك

ولاء نور الدين
شكرا يا ولاء ربنا يكرمك كلامك فرحني
الله يبارك فيكي

أحمد ناصر
الله يبارك فيك
وجودك هنا بمية ميداليا يا أحمد
كل الشكر عالكلام الجميل ده

العندليب الأسمر
الله يبارك فيك
أشكرك على التهنئة والكلام الجميل

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]الاخوة الكرام 
انا اسف على التأخير 
واشكركم على كلماتكم الرقيقه للاخت حنان 
اصل انا كان لازوم اكون اول واحد يتلقى التهنئه علشان انا اخوها الكبير اسكندرانى 
وهذا التكريم هو تكريم لنا كلنا 
لان حنان بصراحه 
هى اخت رقيقه لكل الاعضاء 
اسف للتأخير 
اصل كنا بنجيبو التورته من عند تريانون
الف الف الف مليون مبروك يا حنان 
وبصراحه 
الميداليه هى اللى اتشرفت لانها طوقت عنقك
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:  
 [/frame]

----------


## MaTR|X

الأخت الكريمة حنان

الف الف الف مبرووك 

بجد انسانه خلوقه ومحترمه وتستاهل كل خير

بارك الله فيكى

وبالتوفيق يا رب دائما فى حياتك العلمية والعملية

 :f2:

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

هو انا على طول كده اجى متاخر 

الف مبروك يا حنان على تكريم التكريم بتكريم بيه 

وربنا يديم عليك التقدم والتفوق ودائما من تقدم الى تقدم 

تقبلى تحيتي

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 80"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته









الف الف الف الف الف 
مليييييييييييييييييييييييييون
مبروووووووووووووووك



حنان حبيبة قلبى العسل
انت تستاهلى أكتر من هذا
زادك الله من حب الناس 
.......................................*[/frame]

----------


## كلمات من قلب

الف مبروك يا حنان واتمنى من الله لك التوفيق دائما وتبقى مثاليه فى كل حاجه

كلمات من قلب

----------


## حنـــــان

اسكندراني
تورتة من تريانون مرة واحدة
شكرا على كلاماتك الرقيقة وحماسك للاسكندرانية يا اسكندراني  :y:  

MaTR|X
شكرا يا ماتريكس والله سعيدة بكلامك
الله يبارك فيك

علاء الدين فوزي
لا متأخر ولا حاجة المهم انك هنا
الله يبارك فيك وشكرا على كلامك الجميل

ماما زوزو
الله يبارك فيكي ويكرمك يا ماما زوزو
أشكرك على كلامك الجميل والتهنئة

كلمات من قلب
الله يبارك فيكي يا كلمات
وتسلمي لي عالكلام الرقيق

----------


## mando22



----------


## امل من مصر

هـــــــــــــــــــــــــ انا امل من المنصوره بحب التعارف على الشاب والبنات مع تحياتى الى حنان يا حنان ..

و دايما كده و على طول متميزه و تتحفينا دايماً بمواضيعك و مشاركاتك الفعاله .

الحقيقه التكريم ده أبسط بكتير من اللي يوفي حقك ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاى

----------


## المحب الولهان

> *الف الف مبرووووووووووك يا حنان
> تستاهليها عن جدارة   
> 
> و مع خالص امنياتى و تحياتى* 
> وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم والترقى


و كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## horse

[frame="8 90"]ألف مبروك ياأستاذه حنان ...
بالفعل تستحقيها عن جدارة ...ليتنا نستطيع تقديم ماهو أغلي من التكريم ...لكن يكفي أن نعبر عن حبنا واحترامنا لشخصك الكريم.
أخوك محمد[/frame]

----------


## حنـــــان

المحب الولهان
هورس

أشكركم على كلماتكم الرقيقة.

ولو ان الموضوع ده بقى له فترة وكان في بعدي 2 أعضاء مثاليين الا ان حضوركم وتهنئتكم شئ أسعدني جدا. فكل الشكر.

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة حنان جت متاخرة جدا
بس فعلا تستاهلي ان تنالي لقب العضو المميز
دمتي دائما بالف خير*

----------


## المحب الولهان

لا شكر على واجب يا حنان
انا على العموم  انا عضوجديد مبقاليش كتير على بال ما أخدت على المنتدى وكده
على العموم بتمنالك دوام التوفيق

----------


## حنـــــان

ابن طيبة... مش متأخر ولا حاجة يا أستاذ معتز وتسلم على التهنئة بارك الله فيك.

المحب الولهان أهلا بك في المنتدى.

----------


## NANANADER707

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك اختى الفاضله حنان والى الامام دائما

----------


## حنـــــان

تسلمي يا نانا وأشكرك على تهنئتك... وان كانت الحكاية دي كانت من كذا شهر بس برضو لفتة جميلة منك.
كل الشكر  ::

----------

